
Die With Me – The chat app you can only use when you have less than 5% battery - driesdep
http://diewithme.online/
======
one2zero
I believe this to be a marketing stunt for Silicon Valley. Look at the carrier
in the iPhone image...Hooli.

~~~
driesdep
hahaha yes maybe :)

